# Τελικά πώς πετάει κανείς φθηνά για Λονδίνο;



## Zazula (Nov 20, 2009)

Ο τσίπης τής παρέας χρειάζεται να πάει Λονδίνο την ερχόμενη βδομάδα.  Το σάιτ τής Ολυμπιακής μού βγάζει τιμή εισιτηρίου μετ' επιστροφής στα 231,51€, σε economy restricted και σε ώρες αναχώρησης που με βολεύουν. Ξέρετε αν παίζει τίποτε καλύτερο; Η Aegean είναι ακριβότερη, η easyJet περιπλοκότερη.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 20, 2009)

Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, έπεσες σε ακριβή εβδομάδα. Δεν βλέπω καμιά φτηνότερη. Η Easyjet δείχνει 20 ευρώ φτηνότερη, αλλά αν βάλεις αυτά που προσθέτουν για τις βαλίτσες και για να έχεις το δικαίωμα να μπεις με προτεραιότητα μέσα και να διαλέξεις θέση, δεν είναι φτηνότερα.


----------



## stathis (Nov 20, 2009)

> Τελικά πώς πετάει κανείς φθηνά για Λονδίνο;


Ψάχνοντας.

Τι σημαίνει «η easyJet είναι περιπλοκότερη»;
*Edit:*
Οκ, φαντάζομαι ότι εννοείς τα πανωπροίκια που αναφέρει η Αλεξάνδρα.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 20, 2009)

Στην περίπτωσή σου, μόνο έτσι:


----------



## Zazula (Nov 20, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ — το 'κλεισα. :) Άρα η επόμενη λεξιλογική μάζωξη είναι στο Λονδίνο;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 20, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Ευχαριστώ πολύ — το 'κλεισα. :) Άρα η επόμενη λεξιλογική μάζωξη είναι στο Λονδίνο;


Προτείνω τέλος Ιανουαρίου στο Παρίσι. Εισιτήρια με Aegean γύρω στα 110 Ευρώ, αλέ-ρετούρ.


----------



## SBE (Nov 20, 2009)

Δυστυχχώς, για Λονδίνο οι φόροι αεροδρομίων έχουν καταργήσει τα φτηνά εισητήρια. Και για εμάς που πληρώνουμε σε λίρες, τώρ απου η λίρα έχιε παρει την κατηφόρα ...
Και βάλε και μετάβαση- επιστορφή στο αεροδρόμιο, που και τα τεσσερα αεροδρόμια του Λονδινου τα σκασμένα έχουν γίνει απλησίαστα. 
Παντως με φοιτητική κάρτα έχιες 25% έκπτωση στο εξπρές του Χηθροου


----------



## Zazula (Nov 21, 2009)

SBE said:


> Και βάλε και μετάβαση-επιστροφή στο αεροδρόμιο, που και τα τέσσερα αεροδρόμια του Λονδίνου τα σκασμένα έχουν γίνει απλησίαστα.


Το ξενοδοχείο που διάλεξα έχει airport shuttle — οπότε δεν θα μου κοστίσει ακριβά, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## SBE (Nov 21, 2009)

Εξαρτάται από το ξενοδοχείο. 
Αλλά αεροδρόμιο με το λεωφορείο σημαίνει ότι άμα πετύχεις κίνηση θα κυνηγάς το αεροπλάνο σου. 
Ειδικά αν είναι Γκάτγουικ.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 21, 2009)

Πηγαίνω με την πρώτη πρωινή τής ΟΑ στο Γκάτγουικ, και φεύγω με την τελευταία βραδινή τής ΟΑ από Χίθροου. Αλλά για την αναχώρηση, επειδή υπολογίζω ότι θα έχω ήδη τελειώσει τις δουλειές μου αρκετά νωρίτερα, δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα να είμαι Χίθροου από νωρίς. :)


----------



## SBE (Nov 21, 2009)

Στην άφιξη, παρε καλυτερα το τραίνο. Μισή ώρα για το κέντρο. Το Γκάτγουικ οδικώς έιναι δράμα- όλη η διαδρομή (45km) μεσα από την πόλη, από περιοχές με στενούς δρόμους και κακή δημόσια συγκοινωνία, που σημαίνει πολλά ιχ και πολύ μποτιλιαρισμα. 
To Χήθροου είναι 25km, με αυτοκινητόδρομο από κάποιο σήμείο και μετά. 

Άλλο δραμα για τα Χρισοτύγεννα: επιεδή η Λουφτχάνσα και οι Αιγαιακές συνεργάζνται και σου δίνει η Ετζίαν τα δρομολόγια της Λουφτχάνσα στο σάιτ της, πάνε τα φτηνά μεσω Μοναχου που ήταν στάνταρ καποτε για Ελλάδα- ανεβηκαν κι αυτά. ΗΒΑ λεέι ότι θα απεργήσει τα χριστουγεννα. Τελικα με βλεπω να βγάζω μεσω κίνας. Και, όχι, δε γουστάρω να κανονιζω το εισητήριό μου απο το καλοκαίρι. μου προέκυψε σοβαρη δουλειά 23/12, αν είχα κείσε από πρόπερσι το εισητήριο, θα είχα προβλημα τώρα.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 23, 2009)

*Ξενοδοχείο στο Λονδίνο;*

Αρχικά σκεφτόμουν για το Marriott Park Lane, αλλά τώρα αμφιταλαντεύομαι μεταξύ St Georges και Cumberland, και στο tripadvisor βρίσκω πολυγνωμία και για τα δύο: από άθλια ως πολύ καλά. Μπας και γνωρίζετε τι ισχύει; Ή να σκάσω ένα κατόλιρο παραπάνω και να πάω στο Μάριοτ, που 'χει εξαιρετικές κριτικές; Αξίζει για μια βραδιά που θα μείνω μόνο; Ή τελοσπάντων έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάτι σε Oxford-Bond που να είναι σε καλή σχέση ποιότητας-τιμής;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 23, 2009)

Γιατί απαραίτητα Oxford-Bond; Αν σου προτείνω δύο ξενοδοχεία που το ένα είναι στη στάση Swiss Cottage και το άλλο λίγο πιο πάνω, τι θα έλεγες;


----------



## stathis (Nov 23, 2009)

SBE said:


> Στην άφιξη, παρε καλυτερα το τραίνο. Μισή ώρα για το κέντρο.


Σύμφωνα με την άπαιχτη διαφήμιση της Aegean, _ιτ νταζ άπστεαρς-ντάουνστεαρς χαφ αν άουαρ_.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 23, 2009)

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...stern_Swiss_Cottage_Hotel-London_England.html
http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...ress_London_Swiss_Cottage-London_England.html

Εδώ έχω γράψει κριτικές για τα ξενοδοχεία που έχω δοκιμάσει στο Λονδίνο και μου φάνηκαν καλά.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 23, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Γιατί απαραίτητα Oxford-Bond;


Διότι τα ραντεβού μου είναι Oxford-Bond και θέλω να πηγαίνω παντού με τα πόδια. :)


----------



## SBE (Nov 26, 2009)

Εφόσον είναι μία βραδιά, μη σκας!
H περιοχή είναι τίγκα στα ξενοδοχεία, αλλά είναι περίοδος Χριστουγέννων και στην Οξφορντ στρητ γίνεται ΧΑΜΟΣ καθώς έχει πλακώσει όλη η δυτική Ευρώπη να εκμεταλλευτεί την υπεροχή του ευρώ. Αν θέλεις να περπατάς σημειωτόν πίσω από μπουλούκι- τείχος καλή τύχη! Και δε θα έχεις ησυχία το βράδυ. 
Επιλογές πάρα πολλές, από τα πεντάστερα του Παρκ Λέιν μέχρι μικρά κρυμμένα στους πίσω δρόμους. Προσωπικά θα επέλεγα την περιοχή βόρεια της Όξφορντ Στρήτ- πλατεία Μάντσεστερ- Μάρλεμπον κλπ. Πέντε λεπτά με τα πόδια μέχρι Μποντ στρητ και πολύ ωραία περιοχή που περίεργως δεν την ξέρουν οι ξένοι και τόσο. Το πρώτο ξενοδοχείο που σκέφτηκα ήταν το Mandeville, αλλά δεν έχω δεί τα δωμάτια, μόνο για καφέ και περνάω απ'έξω συχνά. To Trip Advisor γενικά πολύ καλά λέει.


----------



## stathis (Nov 26, 2009)

Ο Ζαζ πρέπει να βρίσκεται ήδη στας Λόνδρας... (κατά τας Σέρρας ;))


----------



## SBE (Nov 26, 2009)

stathis said:


> Ο Ζαζ πρέπει να βρίσκεται ήδη στας Λόνδρας... (κατά τας Σέρρας ;))



Ε, τι να κάνουμε, δεν τα προλαβάινουμε όλα εγκαίρως! Αλλά έιναι χρησιμη γνωση για την επόμενη φορά που θα ρωτήσει κάποιος.

Marylebone village rocks!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 27, 2009)

Τελικά έμεινα στο Cumberland κι έμεινα ευχαριστημένος. Το δίκλινο στις 165 λίρες συν ΦΠΑ. Το βράδυ δεν άκουγα τίποτα, κοιμόμουν σαν τούβλο. Για το Marylebone: Το 'βλεπα γραμμένο σε κάποια λεωφορεία (δυο μέρες στην Όξφορντ είδα αρκετό κόκκινο λεωφορείο για όλη την υπόλοιπη ζωή μου), και του αφιέρωνα το κάψιμο πεντέξι νευρώνων μου με το να κάνω σκέψεις για το πώς προφέρεται ή τι στο καλό να σημαίνει. Ευτυχώς όμως στην περιοχή υπάρχουν αρκετές παμπ, οπότε γρήγορα κάθε τέτοιος συλλογισμός γινόταν καπνός καθώς άνοιγα την πόρτα και έμπαινα για μια μπιρίτσα. :)


----------



## SBE (Nov 29, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Για το Marylebone: Το 'βλεπα γραμμένο σε κάποια λεωφορεία (δυο μέρες στην Όξφορντ είδα αρκετό κόκκινο λεωφορείο για όλη την υπόλοιπη ζωή μου), και του αφιέρωνα το κάψιμο πεντέξι νευρώνων μου με το να κάνω σκέψεις για το πώς προφέρεται ή τι στο καλό να σημαίνει.



Από τα πρώτα που μαθαίνει o Λονδρέζος, πώς προφέρεται το χωρίο της Αγιας Μαρίας Λεμπώ. 
Είναι η περιοχή που περιβάλλεται από Όξφορντ, Ετζγουερ, Μάρλεμπον και Ρήτζεντ. είναι πολύ ωραία γειτονιά. Άμα μπορούσα εκεί θα έμενα.


----------

